# Invalid Temp Folder



## aburningman (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm trying to install a game onto my computer that I recently un-installed because it was having problems. I downloaded the installer again, ran it, and it gave me this error message: "Error writing temporary file. Make sure your temp folder is valid.".
I tried installing something else to see if it was just that program but I got the same thing.
I found some forums earlier that had roughly the same topic but all I got out of was "change the permission of your user so it can access it" which I have and I'm an Admin.
Any help would be wonderful.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, when windows installs a program it needs to store data in the temp file as it writes to the registry so for almost all installs the temp file will be used you might notice after installing a program and running the installer a message will pop up about removing temp files etc.. 

It appears this program cannot find your "temp" or "tmp" files Typical location is:-

Temp %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Temp
Tmp %USERPROFILE%\AppData\Local\Temp

You will need to go to control panel(classic view) "system" and from the top left options click on "advanced system settings" The system properties box will open go to "advanced" at the bottom click on "environment variables" You can edit them there. Also check the "system variables" for :-

path %SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem

This is the correct path.


----------

